

“Hacking Silk Road would not have run afoul of the Fourth Amendment,” claims FBI - jedunnigan
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/10/us-says-it-can-hack-into-foreign-based-servers-without-warrants

======
valarauca1
So let me get this straight. If my web application is running on American
servers. I go to secret court, to get issued a secret search warrant. If its
not an American server I just get hacked.

I'm sorry but this really sounds like Oppressive Police State stuff.

------
herendin
Does this mean foreign governments are free to hack US servers if they believe
any of their foreign laws have been broken?

